# Turkey's EBB & FLOW



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 28, 2008)

*Just got it all set up...looks like im ganna need more hydroton *
*Now I just have to figure out what Im ganna do about a DIY tent..*
*Any advice would be great.. I was thinking of using heavy duty black plastic, but im afraid that might look like crap(ideas?) I built a carbon scrubber and have fans and hose, I couldnt find glass to fit my hood-:hairpull: *
*so Ive got to figure out how to exaust heat through my hood *
*and through the filter... What do you guys think?*


----------



## sleepwalker (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes!! Hey Turkey, this is coming along great. Wont be long now. It looks Great, I cant wait to see the final product. How could you not get enough hydroton? haha.... You got this mang, hold it down. Good job! Sleepy likes it!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2008)

*BUMP! Nobody?*


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice set up you got going on here. good luck with the grow. just keep us updated!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 31, 2008)

Well your pics are teeny weenie, but its a dang good start, what strain are you gonna go with man?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Well your pics are teeny weenie, but its a dang good start, what strain are you gonna go with man?


 
yeah, i resized 'em too small  This is my first hydro grow so Im ganna
use some clones from a bagseed mother as a trial run... If all goes well I want to order some good strains from the doc.:hubba:  

Right now Im working on a small drip system to hold mothers and veg clones... Im trying to start a perpetual grow. Key word: *Trying* haha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2008)

I would use the thickest mil Panda film that you can buy.  Panda film has the advantage of being reflective on one side, dark on the other side, and light tight.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would use the thickest mil Panda film that you can buy. Panda film has the advantage of being reflective on one side, dark on the other side, and light tight.


 
well, I have a 25' roll of 3mm Mylar, I didnt see panda film at my hydro store... I may use 1/8" panneling and use the mylar film for reflection..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2008)

*Here's my make shift drip tray..tryin to keep it compact cause Im only ganna veg my clones for 2 weeks... Now I need a small res. and more clones. I have a 75GPH pump from PetSmart..1GPH drippers on stakes in 4" Rockwool Cubes.*
Oh and I figured out how to resize


----------



## King Bud (Aug 1, 2008)

What kind of light is that?

You could maybe use a computer fan to exhaust the heat out of the hood. Though a plastic one might not work if the hood gets too hot.

As far as the tent goes.. I'd make a rectangular wooden frame out of 1x1, wrap like a present with plastic sheeting, slice line for door (maybe add a sheet of plastic over the door, like a curtain, to help with light seal)

Forget the glass on the hood, you want those uv rays!

Looks good


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 1, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> What kind of light is that?
> 
> You could maybe use a computer fan to exhaust the heat out of the hood. Though a plastic one might not work if the hood gets too hot.
> 
> ...


 
*Thanks man, Its a 400watt combo.. I have some cpu fans from old grows, but they wont do much good here with the carbon scrubber..*

*I had kinda had the same idea with the plastic sheeting, But i was ganna only have two walls of plastic to close in the corner of the room. *

*Does the glass effect UV rays? Thats good to know....*


----------



## King Bud (Aug 1, 2008)

Muh pleasure 

I was thinking just attach a computer fan to the hood, or maybe hang it near and pointing at the hood exhaust hole, so that the heat disperses from the bulb/hood more (I imagine it radiates a fair amount of heat, meaning you can't lower it as much over the canopy, which affects how many lumens the canopy gets).

I can picture the two wall idea working. Just be sure that the plastic is taped well to the wall (you don't want the negative pressure from the exhaust fan imploding the thing!). If you staple the plastic to the drywall, I recommend taping the area where you'll staple, then taping over it again (this 'plugs' the staple hole, and the plastic won't tear as easily).

I think glass mostly blocks UVB rays.. still allowing UVA rays through. So if your car windows aren't UV protected, you can still get sun burnt!   Oh, and of course we've all heard that UV is responsible for part of the trichome growing process.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2008)

You don't need to run the exhaust from your light through a carbon filter if you have glass on it.  I would recommend cooling your reflector since you have that option.  It will make it a lot easier to cool your tent and you can get the light really close to the top of your plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a great start TN. I built a small grow tent out of pvc and panda film and it works great.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 1, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You don't need to run the exhaust from your light through a carbon filter if you have glass on it. I would recommend cooling your reflector since you have that option. It will make it a lot easier to cool your tent and you can get the light really close to the top of your plants.


 
*Well the problem is that I cant find a piece of glass to fit my hood...*
*I was thinking of using a squirrel cage fan to pull hot air from the hood..*
*out of the tent... and into a carb scrubber, but I understand that the filter works better if the air is pulled thru it rather than being blown into it.. the problem the is heat from the bulb..Im not sure if the carbon scrubber would pull enough heat from inside the tent ya know?*


----------



## Elven (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry if this is a lame question but doesn't a glass plate reduce the efficiency of the bulb? heat tempering would make the glass reflect at least some of the uv spectrum.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 1, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a lame question but doesn't a glass plate reduce the efficiency of the bulb? heat tempering would make the glass reflect at least some of the uv spectrum.


 
*Well thats what King was talkin about, but it sure would help with temps and odor.*


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking great man. Need to add some color to that room (most likely green) lol. Cant wait to see some action in this setup. Good luck and be safe.

Peace and love,
Mogwi


----------



## King Bud (Aug 2, 2008)

If your hood didn't come with tempered glass and you want one, you could look for a window repair shop. They cut their own glass, and do custom work all the time (at least around here). I'm not sure how to get around telling them what you're using it for, but I don't think an indoor garden is all that suspicious nowadays. Maybe you bumped your security light when replacing a bulb?

If the hood was built for a piece of glass.. you could maybe get the hydro shop to order you the right piece.

I was thinking you'd just want a fan blowing on the hood, to help disperse the heat. Without glass it might not raise the room temperature high enough to be a problem, but having something blowing on the hood will definitely help you get it closer to the canopy.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 6, 2008)

*Changed my drip system over.. this file holder works nice with the lid upside down... knocked a shelf out of my veg cab for about 8" more head space.. Only problem is the clones in there.. I'll post detailed pix on that in "sick plants &..."*

ps: I know I have a bad bulb..gettin a replacement


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Well the problem is that I cant find a piece of glass to fit my hood...*
> *I was thinking of using a squirrel cage fan to pull hot air from the hood..*
> *out of the tent... and into a carb scrubber, but I understand that the filter works better if the air is pulled thru it rather than being blown into it.. the problem the is heat from the bulb..Im not sure if the carbon scrubber would pull enough heat from inside the tent ya know?*



I had a piece of glass custom made for my hood for around $50.


----------

